# 2014 Speedmaster SKywalker X33



## BaCaitlin

Photos from watch-insider.com

Looks nice and a decent successor to the X-33 but it's not on the office omega website like the other new watches for Basel. Not sure about the notches at the four corners of the dial to make room for the LCD display though...


----------



## nishant786

BaCaitlin said:


> Photos from watch-insider.com
> 
> Looks nice and a decent successor to the X-33 but it's not on the office omega website like the other new watches for Basel. Not sure about the notches at the four corners of the dial to make room for the LCD display though...


Exactly. They had the decent X33 successor here and screwed it up with the ghastly/shoddy/hasty LCD implementation. Infact it screams sloppiness all over look at the logo placement on the side. Maybe that's why they didn't even bother putting it on the website!


----------



## Bugbait

The sales assistant at a London Omega Boutique told me they would be releasing a revised X-33 at Basel this year back in January but I didn’t quite believe him. Well, egg on my face!

I like the bezel, a lot actually. The streamlined case (well, pushers) has a nice profile. Not sure about the LCD at the moment, seems visibility is reduced. However if it has a strong backlight like the first two generations then it might offer a nice stealth look. The worst thing for me personally are the hands. Good for utility I guess but bit dull for my liking.


----------



## crowdedhouse

Hmm..not so sure about that negative LCD screen.

I use my X33 chrono at soccer matches, even for my fading eyesight it's easy to read even in dim light without reaching for my reading glasses.

I wonder is the movement the same or has it got 'hands parking' like the Z


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Now that's interesting! It's great to see Omega sticking to the idea of being innovative with new quartz models instead of just making mechanical watches. Looks great too! In a real world a watch I have real use for my Tissot T-Touch watches so this is should be a welcome addition to the range but without the heft of the Z-33.


----------



## iinsic

Personally, I'm really excited about the update to the X-33. It likely has the same quartz movement in the Z-33 ... no need to use an outdated calibre. And, yes, the LCD cutout looks a little odd, but I suspect this is a feature that will be far less noticeable in the flesh. Ditto for the visibility of the LCD display. It looks about the same as the display on my Air Zermatt (which has a variation of that movement), and that is exceptionally legible in low light, even without reading glasses.

I resisted the temptation to buy a X-33 15 years ago, but now I'm not so sure. The disappointment in the SM300 is ameliorated somewhat by this surprise announcement. Perhaps I'll flip the AZ later this year and finally get one.


----------



## jimmer42

iinsic said:


> Personally, I'm really excited about the update to the X-33. It likely has the same quartz movement in the Z-33 ... no need to use an outdated calibre. And, yes, the LCD cutout looks a little odd, but I suspect this is a feature that will be far less noticeable in the flesh. Ditto for the visibility of the LCD display. It looks about the same as the display on my Air Zermatt (which has a variation of that movement), and that is exceptionally legible in low light, even without reading glasses.
> 
> I resisted the temptation to buy a X-33 15 years ago, but now I'm not so sure. The disappointment in the SM300 is ameliorated somewhat by this surprise announcement. Perhaps I'll flip the AZ later this year and finally get one.


Totally agree on this watch. I've never really wanted an X33 before...but I love this

But I love the SM300 even more


----------



## OzO

The offset logo looks dreadful. The rest is great :-!


----------



## hidden by leaves

Was surprised (but happy) to see this, but am kind of unsure. Seeing in person always helps... Right now I don't care for the negative display and the hands... Here's a side by side with my Gen 2 just for reference:




















PS Rob how on earth could you wear a watch this big given your recent moderate taste in dimensions?!

Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Chibatastic

This isn't my cup of tea.
Not a fan of negative LCD's because their not as legible. Hopefully it has a sensor like the Z-33 that makes it light up automatically in dim light.
logo and Speedmaster looks off balance on the right side.
What's up with those cat ears? Does anyone else see them?

Edit - borrowed from the net to explain what I'm talking about with the ears..









Chibatastic

.


----------



## OzO

HBL - thanks for pointing out the hands! Dreadful now that I see them.

The force is not strong with this one.


----------



## napel

First the Darkside now the Skywalker. What's next, the Yoda?


----------



## iinsic

hidden by leaves said:


> PS Rob how on earth could you wear a watch this big given your recent moderate taste in dimensions?!


That's the beauty of quartz ... it doesn't have to be worn regularly. I really like the AZ, and whenever I need those functions the large-ish size of it doesn't bother me. The only real hesitation I still have about the X-33 is my disdain for titanium, although if they move up to Grade 5 like with the PO, I think I could live with it.

As for the negative display, I actually prefer them, having had both:









P.S. - For an ana/digi, my preference is for skeleton hands, since the digital display oftentimes is the more useful component. I'm not crazy about the new X-33 hands, but didn't care that much for the old ones, either (at least on an ana/digi).


----------



## caboer

I hope it is using ceramic + LiquidMetal bezel and Titanium Grade 5.. I'll buy it when it available... Yaaayyyy...


----------



## iam7head

Very interesting looking piece, hope it's not a hockey puck like the z33


----------



## Marendra

Any idea on size yet? I looked but couldn't find anything other than a few pics.


----------



## iinsic

Marendra said:


> Any idea on size yet? I looked but couldn't find anything other than a few pics.


My guess is that it is the same size as the current SO model. See here: http://www.omegawatches.com/collection/speedmaster/x-33/32915000


----------



## webvan

Well that's unexpected! Nice to see the X-33 functional form factor back, the Z-33 was nice on paper but rather "outlandish" in the flesh.

Too bad the "round" digital display is gone though, the one they're using looks like what's available on Tissot's...Hope it's TC!


----------



## iinsic

BaCaitlin said:


> Looks nice and a decent successor to the X-33 but it's not on the office omega website like the other new watches for Basel.


My guess is that it is only ESA-qualified because ESA promised to keep it a secret until Baselworld, while everyone knows there are no secrets in US government agencies (not even, thanks to Mr. Snowden, the NSA ;-)). NASA surely now has watches for examination and testing and, when it is both ESA and NASA qualified, you probably will see it in the website.


----------



## timenut

Hmm, I will pass on this one.

As far as digital / analog quartz watches go, I still think that the Kirium F1 had implemented it most seamlessly.


----------



## iinsic

timenut said:


> As far as digital / analog quartz watches go, I still think that the Kirium F1 had implemented it most seamlessly.


If only the TAG alarm could be heard. One of the specific design features of the X-33, as demanded by NASA, was an alarm that was very loud. I've sold every TAG ana/digi I've owned because I could only hear the alarm in a silent room.


----------



## timenut

iinsic said:


> If only the TAG alarm could be heard. One of the specific design features of the X-33, as demanded by NASA, was an alarm that was very loud. I've sold every TAG ana/digi I've owned because I could only hear the alarm in a silent room.


I know what you mean. It could be louder. Doesn't really bug me though since I don't use it.


----------



## iinsic

timenut said:


> I know what you mean. It could be louder. Doesn't really bug me though since I don't use it.


The alarm (or alarms, preferably) is 75% of the reason I buy an ana/digi.


----------



## Zidane

Ugh...that logo ruins the dial symmetry. Sorry, it's a miss for me, and I'm a HUGE fan of the X-33.


----------



## 10:10:31 28

Since other watches shown at Basel are on their website but this one isn't is it possible it's not finalized yet? If not can they at least replace the hands with the ones from the Z-33 or previous X-33 please? I think it would make a world of difference. Honestly though I wish they would just sell the previous X-33 to the public and be done with it. Maybe update the LCD with an e-Ink display.


----------



## iinsic

10:10:31 28 said:


> Since other watches shown at Basel are on their website but this one isn't is it possible it's not finalized yet? If not can they at least replace the hands with the ones from the Z-33 or previous X-33 please? I think it would make a world of difference. Honestly though I wish they would just sell the previous X-33 to the public and be done with it. Maybe update the LCD with an e-Ink display.


:-d


----------



## mikeymoto

Can't wait to get confirmation these have the TC movt. I think I'll stop by my local boutique today and see what they know.


----------



## webvan

Any luck getting more info the other day?


----------



## emlu

Personally, I have never been a fan of the X33's...I reserve that look for my gshock's. However, this new version is actually very appealing to me. I especially like the bezel, LCD display and hands...


----------



## Perseus

I think it looks great except for the dreadful off center logo.

I have very mixed feelings about the ani-digi's. I think the features are really cool but I don't think I'd really use them. The analog hands seem like an afterthought on many models (Looking at you Tissot T-Touch solar with midget hands) or they block the digital display a lot. If you take away the hands and go digital only the price plunges and you can add enough features to make Batman look twice including all kinds of GPS info which I would use a lot for triathlon racing and training. The Garmin Fenix 2 costs $399.


----------



## caboer

BASEL 2014 OMEGA SPEEDMASTER SKYWALKER X33 | BASEL & S.I.H.H by EYE EYE ISUZU

Looks good.. I want one..


----------



## Deanster

Great photo, and highlights what I like about the new version - a clear emphasis on reading the analog hands above all else. 

The contrast of the gen 1/2 x-33 was just ok, but white-skeleton on gray just isn't as readable as the clear speedy-style white-on-black of the new one.

by contrast (ha ha), I do worry about all-conditions legibility of the reversed LCD...


----------



## BaCaitlin

That wrist shot looks good. Looks like a solid watch. I don't mind the offset Omega and logo either. 

Does anyone know whether the alarm on the X33 is louder than the one found on the Breitling Professional watches?


----------



## iinsic

BaCaitlin said:


> That wrist shot looks good. Looks like a solid watch. I don't mind the offset Omega and logo either.
> 
> Does anyone know whether the alarm on the X33 is louder than the one found on the Breitling Professional watches?


My understanding is that is like 80Db or so. Someone posted a video clip from the ISS a few months ago, where the station commander's alarm went off during, and it almost drowned out her voice. That baffling on the case back is designed to amplify the sound ... and cost the X-33 even modest water resistance.


----------



## crowdedhouse

Couple of interesting hi res photos here

OMEGA Watches: OMEGA and Solar Impulse


----------



## svorkoetter

crowdedhouse said:


> Couple of interesting hi res photos here
> 
> OMEGA Watches: OMEGA and Solar Impulse


Interesting. The case diameter is listed as 45mm, whereas the old X-33 is listed on Omega's site as 42.25mm. So they made it even bigger? It was already too big.


----------



## iinsic

svorkoetter said:


> Interesting. The case diameter is listed as 45mm, whereas the old X-33 is listed on Omega's site as 42.25mm. So they made it even bigger? It was already too big.


Dang! I missed that on the first read-through. The 42.25mm diameter was due to the "nub" between the left-hand pushers. But a 45mm diameter puts it in PO XL territory. Unless you're flying a solar-powered plane or working aboard the ISS, it will look pretty stupid in most other work environments ... including cockpits. I believe I should be grateful for the very utilitarian Air Zermatt I already have, and its much more practical 40mm diameter. :think:


----------



## BaCaitlin

Some pics from Omega..boy..this does look nice the more I look at it...


----------



## snakeeyes

BaCaitlin said:


> Some pics from Omega..boy..this does look nice the more I look at it...


wow. Omega hit a homerun with this badboy. 45mm is perfect for this type of watch. 42mm too small. its perfectly proportioned.


----------



## carlhaluss

Chibatastic said:


> This isn't my cup of tea.
> Not a fan of negative LCD's because their not as legible. Hopefully it has a sensor like the Z-33 that makes it light up automatically in dim light.
> logo and Speedmaster looks off balance on the right side.
> What's up with those cat ears? Does anyone else see them?
> 
> Edit - borrowed from the net to explain what I'm talking about with the ears..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> Chibatastic
> 
> .


First thing I noticed as well is the off-balance of the dial. Regardless of how much I like or will like the watch, I would never own it. My OCD about a balanced dial would just bug me too much. The cat ears don't bother me so much, a way to fit in the lcd display I guess. Funny that on a dial of that dimension they couldn't find a way to balance it more and fit the LCD in there too.

Having said that, I do love the reissue Omega has done of late. Overall, the X-33 does appeal very much. Being neither astronaut nor explorer wouldn't phase me, if I liked it enough I would get it. I prefer the Z-33, though, and I'm not a pilot either, but if I had the funds I would have that in a heartbeat!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## caboer

a bit disappointed they don't use titanium grade 5.. but I think I'm OK with it.. buy.. buy... buy....


----------



## kimnkk

I've always had a soft sport for the Gen2 X33. 
This one looks great, my favourite omega from basel 2014, by far. 

I dont mind the asymmetrical dial at all, in fact, i think it adds to the watch. if it didnt have the offset logo, it would look a bit too much with the 4 giant pushers not being offset by something. 

Great, can't wait to check it out but hopefully it'll be available to the general public!


----------



## caboer

According to my source, it will be available in ob within the next month or two.. Cross fingers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazz22

I really like this watch. Hope it has micro adjustment on the bracelet.


----------



## caboer

ref no 318.90.45.79.01.001


----------



## Deanster

The backlit shot and shots of the LCD look fantastic. 

Hmmmm... might be my new travel watch.


----------



## clonetrooper

I wish they would have kept red back light of the Z-33 for the digital display. Looks so much cooler. But I like the watch, not sure if I'm ready the spend +4000$ on a new travel watch as long as I have this one...But I guess time will tell....;-)


----------



## svorkoetter

clonetrooper said:


> ... as long as I have this one...But I guess time will tell....;-)


So much nicer than the new one IMHO.


----------



## Deanster

I like both the Gen2 and the new one quite well. 

If I had a Gen2, I certainly wouldn't be looking at upgrading, unless there was something VERY specific on the new one I wanted. 

But I don't have a Gen2... sooooooo... we'll see.


----------



## clonetrooper

Yes...go for it...we need pics and reviews....and pre-loved watches for the sales forum....lol


----------



## Deanster

clonetrooper said:


> Yes...go for it...we need pics and reviews....and pre-loved watches for the sales forum....lol


Good point.

So... yes! the Gen 2 is obsolete, and has very little market value now. Any thinking person would get the 2014 model, and sell their Gen 2 here at a very reasonable price, reflecting the plummeting value now that the new one is out.

Right, when you fill out the address label, it's D-E-A-N-S-T-E-R...


----------



## davegp

In the Omega description of the functions (OMEGA Watches: OMEGA and Solar Impulse) "phase elapsed time (PET)" is mentioned, along with Mission time. I haven't heard of phase elapsed time before. Is this the function which the tachymeter measures?


----------



## davegp

Following on my previous post, I was curious about the PET time and OMEGA Watches: OMEGA and Solar Impulse and found a patent by Jean-Francois Clervoy, which details the PET function.

Electronic timepiece of the type that is a multifunctional, navigational aid watch, which is particularly suitable for space missions


----------



## HugoSon

Some nice wrist shots at timezone...

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=6765713&rid=0#msg_6765713


----------



## smarty62

HugoSon said:


> Some nice wrist shots at timezone...
> 
> http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=6765713&rid=0#msg_6765713


Thanks for posting the link to my article. I didnt have the time so far.
Greets
Gerhard


----------



## HugoSon

smarty62 said:


> Thanks for posting the link to my article. I didnt have the time so far.
> Greets
> Gerhard


Thanks for taking this wrist shot!


----------



## drjmills

Just catching up on this thread after being away last week. I like the new X-33 a lot; but I won't be selling my Gen 2 to fund a new acquisition!


----------



## smarty62

Keep the Gen. 2 and extend your collection 😊


----------



## caboer

More photos an comparison with 1st gen x-33
What do you guys think? is 3rd gen bigger than 1st gen?

OMEGA Speedmaster Professional X-33 (318.90.45.79.01.001) 3rd Gen


----------



## caboer

another photo....


----------



## caboer

one more...............


----------



## caboer

last one...


----------



## refugio

caboer said:


> What do you guys think? is 3rd gen bigger than 1st gen?


It looks bigger to me - and the lug-to-lug length looks longer. Except if the images are parallel, and my Gen 1 measures 44mm lug-to-lug with my digital caliper, then I think the Gen 3 works out to 46.5mm, which isn't that bad.

One thing I did notice in that side-by-side is that the graphic design of the Gen 3 bezel is actually closer to the Gen 1 (missing the 12:00 lume pip of the Gen 2).

I'm not really sure which second hand I prefer though. I like the way the tip on the Gen 1/2 matches the bezel, but I also like the all red on the Gen 3.

But that post you linked to tells me some of the technical details that I've been looking for - and I frankly don't think I'm interested in a 3rd time zone, 3rd alarm, and I still don't know what PET could be used for!


----------



## HugoSon

caboer said:


> last one...


...does it have the push-button micro-adjustment on the clasp (like the new Speedy MKII or the new SM300)?


----------



## lucretius

The 3rd gen is 45mm. I believe gen 1/2 is 42mm.



caboer said:


> More photos an comparison with 1st gen x-33
> What do you guys think? is 3rd gen bigger than 1st gen?
> 
> OMEGA Speedmaster Professional X-33 (318.90.45.79.01.001) 3rd Gen


----------



## 10:10:31 28

An interesting tidbit:

"Omega's CEO quietly admitted to us that it was probably not the best idea to give the Z-33 (which was technically great) the historic Flightmaster-style case. So while the Z-33 isn't going away (at least for now), the essence of the X-33 is back with the Speedmaster Skywalker." A Blog To Watch


----------



## foodle

Can the LCD be completely blanked out (i.e. all black) if none of the functions are in use?


----------



## webvan

Good question, haven't seen any pictures of a blanked out X-33/G3 so far...

Wonder what the Omega CEO meant? It wasn't necessarily a bad idea to reuse the Flightmaster case, the bad idea was to make it RIDICULOUSLY THICK when it didn't appear to be needed by the actual thickness of the movement as we'd figured at the time.


----------



## caboer

another photo..... enjoy....


----------



## HugoSon

caboer said:


> another photo..... enjoy....


Nice - keep them coming!


----------



## smarty62

foodle said:


> Can the LCD be completely blanked out (i.e. all black) if none of the functions are in use?


as far as I know yes. You can use all the functions together and let them run in the background while the display is turned off as it works on the gen 1/2


----------



## webvan

Source , pics ?


----------



## caboer

Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 Watch | aBlogtoWatch

3rd paragraph


----------



## foodle

caboer said:


> Omega Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 Watch | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 3rd paragraph


Awesome. Omega needs to take my money, now!

Speaking of which, is there any information on release date?


----------



## HugoSon

Any news here?
- new pics?
- micro adjust clasp?
- release date?
- etc.


----------



## mikeymoto

I talked to a salesman named Bryce at the Seattle AD and he had very little knowledge of it, sadly. He could not tell me an approximate release date, or if the mov't will be thermo compensated.


----------



## Deanster

webvan said:


> Good question, haven't seen any pictures of a blanked out X-33/G3 so far...
> 
> Wonder what the Omega CEO meant? It wasn't necessarily a bad idea to reuse the Flightmaster case, the bad idea was to make it RIDICULOUSLY THICK when it didn't appear to be needed by the actual thickness of the movement as we'd figured at the time.


Agreed. When the first and most popular nickname for your watch is 'The Double Cheeseburger', you've perhaps made some errors in styling choices.
















Just sayin'.


----------



## 10:10:31 28

Has anyone heard when this is supposed to be released? Still no mention of it on the OMEGA website.


----------



## smarty62

Asked Omega Boutique last week. No date available :-(


----------



## caboer




----------



## caboer

Availability: end of may - early june
price sgd 7600


----------



## webvan

caboer said:


> View attachment 1487996


Thanks for the pics/scans, any chance of a higher resolution version to make out the text better ? I'm pretty sure I can read "thermo-compensated integrated circuit" in the specs so that's good (expected) news ;-)


----------



## smarty62

Singapore is always the first place for Omega when new models come out because it's the most important place. In Europe the new watches usualy are one month late ( Source Omega Boutique Berne). 
Anyway thanks a lot for the infos!!


----------



## caboer

webvan said:


> Thanks for the pics/scans, any chance of a higher resolution version to make out the text better ? I'm pretty sure I can read "thermo-compensated integrated circuit" in the specs so that's good (expected) news ;-)


there is limit size in posting photos. I have the high-res pic. let me know where to send.


----------



## caboer

Skywalker X-33


Sales Arguments
SPEEDMASTER SKYWALKER X-33 45 MM TITANIUM


AESTETICS
Grade 2 titanium was selected as the material for this timepiece not only for its light weight but also for its dim grey colour which minimizes unwanted light reflections.
The X-33 case features a practical design incorporating easy access to all functions with the elongated pushers and the ribbed corwn and reflects the DNA of the Speedmaster family.


HISTORY
Continuing the space legacy of the X-33 model from 1998 that was characterised by its multiple functions geared towards missions use, the new Skywalker X-33 has been developed with additional astronaut functions.


TECHNOLOGY
This revolutionary multi-function chronograph includes important functions required by astronauts working in space: mission elapsed time with count-down and count-up as well as three elapsed time metres.
Three alarms with individual ringing sequences as complemented by a perpetual calendar, two time zones and Coordinated Universal Time, and a regular countdown function.


MOVEMENT-DISPLAY
Omega calibre 5619
Quartz multifunctional chronograph movement
Analogue-digital display
Jewels: 9
Battery life: 24 months (EOL) Battery type: CR2320
Thermo-compensated integrated circuit
Analogue functions
* Hour-Minute-Seconds hand
Digital functions
* Hour-Minute-Seconds for time zones indication (T1, T2, UTC-Universal Time)
* 3 Alarms (each alarm has its own ringing sequence)
* Chronographs
* Count-down
* Perpetual calendar
* Calendar indication with day, month, year and week number
Professional astronaut functions
* MET (Mission Elapsed Time), settable on T1, T2 or UTC, count-down and count-up from MET set time
* 3 PET (Phase Elapsed Time) settable on T1, T2, UTC and MET
Special feature
* Each Alarm and PET has its own recognizable ringing sequence
* Liquid crystal display (LCD) grey segments on black background
* Electroluminescent foil
* Possibility to disengage the hands to facilitate digital reading


MATERIAL
Case: grade 2 titanium
Bezel ring: ceramic with chromium nitride scale and white Super-LumiNova with green emission at 60 minute indication
Bracelet: grade 2 & 5 titanium
Clasp: grade 2 titanium


CASE
Dimension: 45.00 mm
Height: 14.89 mm
Water resistance up to: 3 bar (30 m/100 ft)
Brushed case
Brushed crown-pusher, embossed omega logo on crown
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective treatment on both sides
Double back system for alarm functions; outer back fixed with 8 screws and stamped with Seahorse - Speedmaster and engraved with Speedmaster Skywalker X-33, "Tested and certified by ESA"


DIAL
Black dial with transferred marking, central operating for digital reading; white Super-LumiNova with green emission
Omega log and "Speedmaster Professional" on dial


HANDS
Skeletonised black-and-white hour-minute hands; white Super LumiNova with green emission; black-and-red seconds-hand


BRACELET
Brushed grade 2 titanium with grade 5 links brushed fold-over clasp
Cover and operating pushers in grade 2 titanium, inner folding clasp in grade 2 titanium
Fitting: 20 mm between lugs; 18 mm on clasp


SPECIFICATIONS
2-year warranty
Special presentation box with specific operation manual for caliber 5619


----------



## Bubbs99

Skeletonized hands? And the battery only lasts two years? Does anybody know if a battery change automatically necessitates a service, or can an AD do it? What would a battery change cost, any experiences with Gen 1/2?


Best, Bubbs99


----------



## webvan

If it's like the X-33, anyone handy enough can do it.

@caboer - thanks for the text, if the pics are less than 3Mo you can upload them here : ImagiLIVE - Hébergement gratuit d'images

"Possibility to disengage the hands to facilitate digital reading" - like on the Z-33 then, that's nice

Not specified in the specs (unless I'm missing something) but a review said you could have analog only, hope that gets confirmed.


----------



## 10:10:31 28

It doesn't look like it has skeletonized hands to me. They must have copied that over from the previous X-33 specs. Supposedly they were going to get NASA approval as well but it looks like that didn't happen or won't happen in time for it to say that on the caseback.


----------



## svorkoetter

> Professional astronaut functions




As opposed to functions for amateur astronauts?


----------



## STEELINOX

I Like !


----------



## omegarider

svorkoetter said:


> As opposed to functions for amateur astronauts?[/COLOR]


Last weekend I just came back from my short trip to Planet Krypton for some tea with my friends, the X33 worked like a charm. :-d

By the way, I think the new X33 looks nice.


----------



## smarty62

svorkoetter said:


> As opposed to functions for amateur astronauts?[/COLOR]


Star Wars Convention...


----------



## smarty62

STEELINOX said:


> I Like !
> 
> View attachment 1491027


I placed a pre-order.


----------



## STEELINOX

smarty62 said:


> I placed a pre-order.


Where do you place a "pre-order"?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty62

I did it at my local Omega Boutique.


----------



## caboer

caboer said:


> Availability: end of may - early june
> price sgd 7600


according to Omega Boutique in Singapore, it will be available around 2nd week of june.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## svorkoetter

john wilson said:


>


That is an X-33. The new one is just an homage.


----------



## webvan

Ah, here comes "john wilson" again with his superb X-33 straps that he won't say what they are/where he got them ;-) So here's to another try!


----------



## caboer

webvan said:


> If it's like the X-33, anyone handy enough can do it.
> 
> @caboer - thanks for the text, if the pics are less than 3Mo you can upload them here : ImagiLIVE - Hébergement gratuit d'images
> 
> "Possibility to disengage the hands to facilitate digital reading" - like on the Z-33 then, that's nice
> 
> Not specified in the specs (unless I'm missing something) but a review said you could have analog only, hope that gets confirmed.


http://img1.imagilive.com/0514/x331.jpg
http://img1.imagilive.com/0514/x332.jpg


----------



## webvan

Thanks!


----------



## Elmo151

the watch I've wanted since my first X-33
One disappointment :
*Water resistance up to: 3 bar (30 m/100 ft)
not good enough for my **daily swim*


----------



## smarty62

Elmo151 said:


> the watch I've wanted since my first X-33
> One disappointment :
> *Water resistance up to: 3 bar (30 m/100 ft)
> not good enough for my **daily swim*


Has been always like this on Gen 1 and 2.


----------



## TitanCi

Elmo151 said:


> the watch I've wanted since my first X-33
> One disappointment :
> *Water resistance up to: 3 bar (30 m/100 ft)
> not good enough for my **daily swim*


Huh? How is the 3 bar of WR not enough??


----------



## HugoSon

TitanCi said:


> Huh? How is the 3 bar of WR not enough??


Well - I can't even take a shower wearing this watch. Yes I agree - disappointing.


----------



## STEELINOX

HugoSon said:


> Well - I can't even take a shower wearing this watch. Yes I agree - disappointing.


I wouldn't hesitate to take this watch and my "Recreational Divers" card to the sea and drop down fifty feet plus #candiveamarswatchyetaloneshowerwithitlol !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smarty62

Patek Philipe: Only one model is 120m waterresistent ( not water proof). All others are 30 meters... resistent... and just some cents more expensive than a X-33 ... So you even can't go having a shower with a normal Patek... 😎👍😅


----------



## ILOVETIME

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## drjmills

You wouldn't catch me doing that with mine. But then, I usually wear it when I'm flying. So, if I ended up in the water my watch would be the least of my worries!


----------



## refugio

Keep in mind that the designed X-33 WR was much higher - 50M or even 100M - but the pressure limitation was imposed because "the pressure at greater depths risked deforming the thin hollow double caseback required amplify the alarm to the NASA 80dB spec".

Also, the 3992.50 version was used by 2003 America's Cup "Team New Zealand" - and they obviously got quite wet!

Will the new Skywalker version have the same characteristics?

Oh, and when I was talking about this watch with the Seattle Tourbillon Boutique folks earlier this week, I brought up the PET (Phase-Elapsed-Time), for which I have yet to see an explanation. Well, it turns out that this is for independent *phases *of the *mission *- like an EVA - that must be timed separately.


----------



## STEELINOX

refugio said:


> Keep in mind that the designed X-33 WR was much higher - 50M or even 100M - but the pressure limitation was imposed because "the pressure at greater depths risked deforming the thin hollow double caseback required amplify the alarm to the NASA 80dB spec".
> 
> Also, the 3992.50 version was used by 2003 America's Cup "Team New Zealand" - and they obviously got quite wet!
> 
> Will the new Skywalker version have the same characteristics?
> 
> Oh, and when I was talking about this watch with the Seattle Tourbillon Boutique folks earlier this week, I brought up the PET (Phase-Elapsed-Time), for which I have yet to see an explanation. Well, it turns out that this is for independent *phases *of the *mission *- like an EVA - that must be timed separately.


PET, as I understand it was press to start and press when ready to mark (arrival) - then press again which starts counting back towards the first press start time...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

refugio said:


> Oh, and when I was talking about this watch with the Seattle Tourbillon Boutique folks earlier this week, I brought up the PET (Phase-Elapsed-Time), for which I have yet to see an explanation. Well, it turns out that this is for independent *phases *of the *mission *- like an EVA - that must be timed separately.


Who do you talk to at the Seattle boutique? I've talked to 3 sales people who have professed no knowledge of the Skywalker.


----------



## refugio

STEELINOX said:


> PET, as I understand it was press to start and press when ready to mark (arrival) - then press again which starts counting back towards the first press start time...


Interesting - is there a practical application for this?


----------



## refugio

Damon, the assistant manager - he just got back from some training in Houston. Michael Mooney was also part of the conversation.


----------



## STEELINOX

refugio said:


> Interesting - is there a practical application for this?


Earth bound types can use this prolly for timing to and fro to monitor progress while performing tasks within the (time) window set forth with this timer...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foodle

refugio said:


> Interesting - is there a practical application for this?


Maybe for round trip travel. Time start to arrival on the trip out. Then countdown for the trip back to know how much time left before reaching original start point.

This watch really needs to become available before I spend my money on a different watch. o|


----------



## foodle

Folks at the OB told me it won't be available until April 2015. o|

They consulted some paperwork they had, but I'm not sure how iron clad that is. Makes some sense as the DSOTM that was shown in Basel 2013 is only now becoming commonly available. Pre-orders may get theirs somewhat earlier.


----------



## foodle

caboer said:


> according to Omega Boutique in Singapore, it will be available around 2nd week of june.


I really hope this is true versus what the OB told me yesterday.


----------



## caboer

foodle said:


> I really hope this is true versus what the OB told me yesterday.


Two of OBs in Singapore told me about 2nd week of June. I'll keep you guys updated. Fingers cross.


----------



## Bubbs99

This is what I heard from the Berlin boutique as well. 


Best, Bubbs99


----------



## 10:10:31 28

Bubbs99 said:


> This is what I heard from the Berlin boutique as well.


Omega USA told me it could be pre-ordered now and would start shipping to AD in a few weeks. That was a few weeks ago. When it was introduced at Basel a few blogs mentioned that it was certified by the ESA with NASA certification coming later. Perhaps they are waiting on this? Omega still doesn't have it listed on their website and they just updated their iOS app with "new models" last week yet no sign of it there either.


----------



## HugoSon

10:10:31 28 said:


> ...Omega still doesn't have it listed on their website and they just updated their iOS app with "new models" last week yet no sign of it there either.


Within the updated iOS app there is none of the new models Omega officially introduced during Baselworld 2014 - and those models are not listed on their website neither.


----------



## caboer

Omega just updated their website.. The new Aqua Terra Master Co-axial is there, but not the Skywalker X-33


----------



## HugoSon

caboer said:


> Omega just updated their website.. The new Aqua Terra Master Co-axial is there, but not the Skywalker X-33


Where (URL please)?
Or do you mean the Baselworld 2014 special?


----------



## caboer

OMEGA Watches: Aqua Terra 150 M
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra 150 M Omega Master Co-Axial 41.5 mm - Steel on leather strap - 231.12.42.21.01.002
OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra 150 M Omega Master Co-Axial 38.5 mm - Steel on steel - 231.10.39.21.01.002


----------



## HugoSon

caboer said:


> OMEGA Watches: Aqua Terra 150 M
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra 150 M Omega Master Co-Axial 41.5 mm - Steel on leather strap - 231.12.42.21.01.002
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra 150 M Omega Master Co-Axial 38.5 mm - Steel on steel - 231.10.39.21.01.002


Thank you.


----------



## bovie

refugio said:


> Damon, the assistant manager - he just got back from some training in Houston. Michael Mooney was also part of the conversation.


I just pre ordered mine from Damon. The original word was they would be in last month but after he got from from Houston he said most if not all the Basel watches were delayed a few months and late July was the new date. Once my order was placed he checked again and was hearing late July maybe early August. In addition to what foodle heard he did confirm Pre Orders at OB and TB's are filled before stock at OB and TB then finally followed by AD's stock. So yes pre orders will get them before general availability.


----------



## smarty62

Available in Switzerland from August. (Source Omega Boutique Berne)


----------



## refugio

bovie said:


> I just pre ordered mine from Damon.


Great! Looking forward to some real-life reviews before buying myself.


----------



## bovie

I hope August is GA not for pre orders.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCD

IMO a mixed but overall improvement over the Gen 2 (which I have).

Would have preferred a slightly smaller size...43mm or so, especially since the matching black bezel will extend the dial and greatly increase the overall presence.
Good: Reverse LCD...provides great contrast for the hands, easy enough to read, especially with a backlight.
Very Good: Slimmed down buttons. The overall shape of the case is lovely, but the buttons on the Gen 2 make the whole thing look like a contraption, needlessly.
Very Good: the hands...simple, legible, slim, now it's a Speedmaster
Very Good: the slimmed down end-links. The chunky endlinks on the Gen1 and 2 bracelet stand out in a way that makes no sense aesthetically.
Bad: the notches to accommodate the LCD. Hopefully less bothersome in person.
Bad: high contrast of the off-center logo stuff. Heavily throws off a symmetrical arrangement. Total mess.
I hope the black bezel is made of something durable.

I'll *definitely* be interested in this one once in several years once it's hit the used market. Overall, I think it's prettier.


----------



## Hosea

Slimmed down end link.

Does it means the bracelet from Gen1 and Gen2 will not fit this watch (consequently it will not fit speedy apollo XI 45th anniversary) ?

Thanks


----------



## bovie

I'm pretty sure the bracelets from the old x33 won't fit. I doubt the lug width is the same because of the new size.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Hosea said:


> Slimmed down end link.
> 
> Does it means the bracelet from Gen1 and Gen2 will not fit this watch (consequently it will not fit speedy apollo XI 45th anniversary) ?
> 
> Thanks


20 mm end links it will fit the Speedmaster Apollo XI 45th.


----------



## GTTIME

I'm really liking this one more and more!


----------



## Hosea

GTTIME said:


> 20 mm end links it will fit the Speedmaster Apollo XI 45th.


I know the lug width is 20 mm exactly the same as regular Speedy, but the comment about "slimmed down end link" makes me worry.
I plan to buy the Apollo XI 45 th anniversary and buy the titanium bracelet from Gen1/2's X33 (buy second hand, because the new price is ridiculously high). But i don't want to make an expensive mistake if the bracelet won't fit.

thanks for helping


----------



## bovie

So both the original and 2014 x33 are 20mm? Also I know I've seen pics of a Ti bracelet on the 45th just don't know if it's the x33's bracelet or not.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

bovie said:


> So both the original and 2014 x33 are 20mm? Also I know I've seen pics of a Ti bracelet on the 45th just don't know if it's the x33's bracelet or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


According to Fratello Watches it does fit. It's toward the bottom.

http://www.fratellowatches.com/spee...ollo-11-45th-anniversary-311-62-42-30-06-001/


----------



## SCD

I was the one who originally said that I liked the "slimmed down end-links". Just to clarify...I don't know any facts, I was only reacting to what I could see in the photos. To me, it seems clear that the height profile of the new endlinks doesn't have the hugely raised center section that the Gen 1/2 bracelet has...which I never did care for. Whether or not the old bracelet fits the new watch...I have no information or guess.


----------



## caboer

No update from OBs.. Hope it won't be long from now.. In the mean time enjoy the pic..


----------



## doggrell3000

is the new omega speedmaster skywalker x-33 for sale anywhere in the usa ? who sells it for the lowest price ? i really like the all black case and bracelet version . please advise . thank you

doggrell3000
[email protected]


----------



## smarty62

All black bracelet and case??? Where have you heard about it??


----------



## bovie

I have one pre ordered directly from a Boutique. Still hasn't come in yet. Not sure about the all black? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bovie

Nope it's standard TI but taken in the dark to show off the lume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggrell3000

i have only seen this picture which ( i think ) is from a blog to watch and ( i think ) is an all black case and bracelet .


----------



## doggrell3000

so the picture that i displayed is standard titanium but is photographed in the dark to show off the lume or the digital readout ...... i stand corrected . thank you .


----------



## iinsic

doggrell3000 said:


> so the picture that i displayed is standard titanium but is photographed in the dark to show off the lume or the digital readout ...... i stand corrected . thank you .


At least you know that you can wear your new X-33 in a dark room and it will appear "all black." ;-)


----------



## Kev0417

Interesting look to the new version, really was starting to like the Gen 1/2 look and in the market of picking one up at some point soon. Now they come out with this and I start looking at this and probably need to see it in person to make a decision. I hope that they made it more rugged and daily user that some of the stories that I have come across with the previous ones. That being said, does had a nice look but wish they would have kept the hour hand from the previous versions but once I see it, probably will make a decision.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Kev0417 said:


> Interesting look to the new version, really was starting to like the Gen 1/2 look and in the market of picking one up at some point soon. Now they come out with this and I start looking at this and probably need to see it in person to make a decision. I hope that they made it more rugged and daily user that some of the stories that I have come across with the previous ones.


Are any of your "stories" from these guys?


----------



## refugio

Kev0417 said:


> I hope that they made it more rugged and daily user that some of the stories that I have come across with the previous ones.


Huh? This is my daily wearer while remodeling our house - no idea what is more rugged and user:


----------



## Kev0417

refugio said:


> Huh? This is my daily wearer while remodeling our house - no idea what is more rugged and user:


Ok, so rugged wasn't the correct word to use and no the stories were not from and of these gentleman...guess I should have stated that it was more about some of the different threads of some mechanical failures with the crown and such rather than the actual build quality of the watch...but guess that happens with any watch. I really am a fan of the Gen 1/2 and will need to see this one in person to make a true decision on it.


----------



## nathantw666

doggrell3000 said:


> is the new omega speedmaster skywalker x-33 for sale anywhere in the usa ? who sells it for the lowest price ? i really like the all black case and bracelet version . please advise . thank you


I see what you did there, you made a joke. Lowest price? :-d Good one! MSRP all the way, baby! Gotta pick it up probably at an Omega Boutique in the early days. No all black case either, only titanium.


----------



## refugio

Kev0417 said:


> ...guess I should have stated that it was more about some of the different threads of some mechanical failures with the crown and such rather than the actual build quality of the watch...


The Gen1 crown is the only issue I've seen, and I think I've seen every message in every forum. Maybe someone screwed up a pusher on a DIY conversion. All of this would be fixed if the watch got a proper Omega service, which is not unreasonable considering the watch has been in service for more than 15 years.

Gen2's are more desirable, but almost double the price. If a Gen1 gets an Omega service it gets the 1666C thermo-compensated movement, and then the differences are relatively minor.


----------



## smarty62

My Gen1 is from 2000 and had a complete service last year at Omega Biel/Bienne. Never had an issue with the crown on this watch. 
But there's a video on youtube that shows fixing the crown in space!
Love this video!!


----------



## pascs

Does every Gen1 get a replacement movement when it goes for service with Omega? I just picked up a Gen1 very cheaply and may send it for a complete service.


----------



## smarty62

I only noticed after the complete service, that the watch is much, much more precise. It went down from +4 secs per week to +2 to 3 secs per month.
The backlight seems to be more blue than before. I think it was more green before.
I didn't get any single parts back after service which is very unusual for Omega.

HTH
Gerhard


----------



## refugio

pascs said:


> Does every Gen1 get a replacement movement when it goes for service with Omega? I just picked up a Gen1 very cheaply and may send it for a complete service.


In the US, yes - and it will go to SGUS in Secaucus. I have heard conflicting info for Canada.


----------



## smarty62

The price will be 5200 Swiss Francs. Was at the boutique in Berne yesterday and had a look into the Omega sales book containing the news of this year.

Greets
Gerhard


----------



## HugoSon

New (10.07.2014) hands-on report - with a lot of nice pictures 
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/omega-speedmaster-x-33-skywalker-watch-hands/


----------



## bovie

Thanks for the link. So want my x33 to come in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caboer

hopefully it is a good sign of x-33 will be available soon...


----------



## refugio

Cult watch of the 90s? Doesn't know that Gen1 and Gen 2 cases were same dimensions? And still no pics or idea if digital can be all off. Not impressed at all.


----------



## foodle

refugio said:


> And still no pics or idea if digital can be all off.


I thought a few pages back, it was confirmed that the digital bits can be all off.


----------



## refugio

foodle said:


> I thought a few pages back, it was confirmed that the digital bits can be all off.


Well, that's what a Tourbillon salesman told me. (Smile)


----------



## carlhaluss

*2014 Speedmaster SKywalker X33 - some pics from the Boutique*

Finally, I got to see this beauty in person. My friend Sasan, at the Boutique, gave me a call yesterday, and told me the 2014 sample models were in. So went down and spent a wonderful couple of hours. Some pics I took of the X-33:









This is with the led backlight switched off, so you get a really clear analog watch as well. The only way I could get this shot was to pull out the crown. There is a setting, however, to switch off the LED display, we just couldn't find it! It is actually a terrific looking watch both with the LED display switched on or off.












The grade 2 titanium looks wonderful! I love the matt finish on the ceramic bezel as well. I also like that the bezel is kind of protected, inset a bit which I hope you can see from the pics. My only small disappointment is that the bracelet does not have the adjustable clasp. I could get over that, though, definitely not a deal breaker.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## GTTIME

Thanks for the pics Carl. I too was hoping for the new adjustable clasp. I do like this one a lot though.


----------



## HugoSon

Thanks for the new pics Carl.


----------



## webvan

Thanks for the pics, so just one micro adjustment like on the X-33 then. You tried long presses to switch off the LEDs?


----------



## bovie

I was told it would have the new micro adjustment. Guess not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bovie

At least we get a half link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

webvan said:


> Thanks for the pics, so just one micro adjustment like on the X-33 then. You tried long presses to switch off the LEDs?


No, we didn't. I'm just going back to the Boutique to take a last look at these samples, before they go back to Omega. Thanks for the idea, maybe we give your idea of the long press a try!


----------



## webvan

Thanks!



bovie said:


> At least we get a half link.


Actualy I'd looked into it at some point for my G2 and it looked like the half link of a Ti Speedmaster bracelet (1998 something) could work.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Awesome pics Carl, thanks! Did your friend at the boutique confirm first availability date? I really want one of these, still kicking myself for not buying a Gen 2 when they were still straggling in stores. Do you guys think full boat at a boutique is going to be my only option if I want one this year? I can deal (barely) with paying list but hate to pay TX 8.25% sales tax.


----------



## carlhaluss

dirkpitt73 said:


> Awesome pics Carl, thanks! Did your friend at the boutique confirm first availability date? I really want one of these, still kicking myself for not buying a Gen 2 when they were still straggling in stores. Do you guys think full boat at a boutique is going to be my only option if I want one this year? I can deal (barely) with paying list but hate to pay TX 8.25% sales tax.


They didn't make any mention of it being a "Boutique Only" model. Also, the Z-33, which started out being just that is now available at ADs.

I would love one of these myself. If I didn't have my Mark II, the X-33 would likely be the one. The best option for my next Omega is the new Seamaster 300. I just know it will be my next watch.

I'll ask about availability, I don't recall it being mentioned.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## refugio

I love the backlight off! The distracting cat ears disappear in that image!


----------



## Chibatastic

carlhaluss said:


> They didn't make any mention of it being a "Boutique Only" model. Also, the Z-33, which started out being just that is now available at ADs.
> 
> I would love one of these myself. If I didn't have my Mark II, the X-33 would likely be the one. The best option for my next Omega is the new Seamaster 300. I just know it will be my next watch.
> 
> I'll ask about availability, I don't recall it being mentioned.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I really like the Z-33 but still haven't seen / tried one on.. How does it compare to the Z-33 Carl?

Chibatastic


----------



## refugio

Chibatastic said:


> I really like the Z-33..


Actually, no, you do not like the Z-33. According to ablogtowatch.


----------



## mikeymoto

It looks great and I want one.  However, I'm sitting here looking at this 41mm SMPc on my wrist and thinking I can't wear anything bigger than this. o|


----------



## dirkpitt73

Any updates from folks who have pre-ordered from boutiques? I have emails in with a couple of boutiques asking about the process and availability, no responses yet, probably need to call. I'm really anxious to see this in the flesh!


----------



## bovie

dirkpitt73 said:


> Any updates from folks who have pre-ordered from boutiques? I have emails in with a couple of boutiques asking about the process and availability, no responses yet, probably need to call. I'm really anxious to see this in the flesh!


I still have mine on Pre Order with Tourbillon Seattle and the last word was Late July / Early August. Which to me means Late August / Early September.


----------



## GTTIME

Can't wait to see this one in person.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Heard back from boutique, they require a 20% deposit which is non-refundable. If I don't like it when comes in, I can apply credit to something else. Is this policy nationwide? They said they've seen some come in already.


----------



## bovie

dirkpitt73 said:


> Heard back from boutique, they require a 20% deposit which is non-refundable. If I don't like it when comes in, I can apply credit to something else. Is this policy nationwide? They said they've seen some come in already.


Nope, Tourbillon Seattle which is also owned by the swatch group had me do a 50% deposit but said it was fully refundable because I ordered sight unseen.


----------



## bovie

Heard back from Tourbillon Seattle, they said the X33 is running behind schedule and Omega HQ didn't give a new ETA. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## dirkpitt73

I had another boutique tell me they needed 30% down and non-refundable - apparently there isn't a company wide policy on this, or maybe it's negotiable. They also said the boutiques who have deposits from customers will be getting them first. ETA seems pretty vague, "maybe August". FYI, appreciate others posting their experiences with trying to get this thing. I find it interesting that so many of manufacturers hype up watches and customer interest gets frothy and people want to buy and then they can't deliver in time to sustain the interest. Similar thing happened with the Aerospace Evo, it was on ablogtowatch and announced at shows but no where to be found on Breitling's website and AD's didn't know when they were getting them. By the time they got them I had moved on! ;-) Hope that doesn't happen here ...


----------



## gaijin

dirkpitt73 said:


> By the time they got them I had moved on! ;-)


I still haven't "moved on" from the Z-33. I know ... I'm a dope, right?


----------



## bovie

Just give me a real date, don't estimate a date and change it 10 times. But I guess if we buy them anyways why should Omega care.


----------



## JF330

FYI - was in AD over weekend and he was told Delivery date had been moved from August to October now.


----------



## bovie

JF330 said:


> FYI - was in AD over weekend and he was told Delivery date had been moved from August to October now.


:-(


----------



## dirkpitt73

Painful. I wonder what the holdup is? Anyone know an Omega rep who could provide more details?


----------



## bovie

dirkpitt73 said:


> Painful. I wonder what the holdup is? Anyone know an Omega rep who could provide more details?


dirkpitt, last word I got from Tourbillon Seattle (Owned by the Swatch Group) was that it was delayed past August and Omega wouldn't give them an ETA besides later this year. I have no reason to believe they weren't telling me the truth.


----------



## smarty62

Alexander Gertsch is on board the ISS (ESA Astronaut) using the new X33. I wouldnt be surprised if Omega is waiting for the NASA approval to put it on the back of the new X33. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HugoSon

smarty62 said:


> Alexander Gertsch is on board the ISS (ESA Astronaut) using the new X33. ...


His name is Alexander Gerst and he wears an "old" X-33 (Ref# 3290) and not the Skywalker.

http://uhrforum.de/attachments/854531d1401040886-uhren-promis-1_die_maus_im_all_960.jpg


----------



## Bubbs99

He also wears a Swedish Halda. Quite the instrument, and very versatile.... Pricey though. 


Best, Bubbs99


----------



## col

Interesting watch. Not as nice to me as the previous Gen1/2 X33s I will admit, but better than the (what I think was a) hockeypuck Z-33. That is spectacularly thick, but unique in its own right.

So, here's a call for defining the diminutive for the new Gen 3 X-33.

We have the Gen 1, the Gen 2 for X-33. Sticking with Gen 3 with this new one? Gen 1 and Gen 2 defined smaller changes to a more or less consistent base, perhaps this third iteration does too? Similar case design.

The square-on-circle shapes for the 2-in-1 LCD screens do look like cat ears to dont they (had a giggle when I saw the hello kitty pic overlay!)

So with toungue firmly placed in cheek, is the Gen 3 X-33 sufficiently different compared to the incremental Gen 1 to Gen 2 conversion, to deserve its own diminutive name?

Many brands and models have theirs as everyone knows.

Options to begin:

1. Gen 3 X-33
2. Skywalker
3. X-33 Kitty
4. Omega Pussy
5 ...

EDIT:

The versions on chuck Maddox's page on teh flightmaster add some salt to the lineage of the X-33 (in terms of how we refer to the Gen, Gen 2 etc.
I never saw these before, but X-33 had quite a few iterations which were interesting, even with screw down pushers some of them

http://chronomaddox.com/flightmasterarticle.html


----------



## caboer

Just got an update from my favorite boutique in Singapore.. Delayed again.. Won't be available until Jan 2015..


----------



## 10:10:31 28

foodle said:


> Folks at the OB told me it won't be available until April 2015. o|
> 
> They consulted some paperwork they had, but I'm not sure how iron clad that is. Makes some sense as the DSOTM that was shown in Basel 2013 is only now becoming commonly available. Pre-orders may get theirs somewhat earlier.


Sadly at at the rate things are going this may very well be the case. I just wonder what the holdup is. Perhaps the are waiting on NASA testing and certification?


----------



## wright90094

Any idea what the current value for these?


----------



## Zidane




----------



## bovie

Nice, is that the demo one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bovie

We'll guys, heard from my dealer. Omega still won't give him an ETA so he's saying he thinks the Seamaster 300 will come first. :-( oh we'll.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby

Zidane said:


>


I'm really loving the looks of this one. The dimensions said 45mm but it looks the same as the Gen 2 in this pic. Is the 45mm including the crown? Gret pics! I just wish it wasn't $6000! I'm not at all opposed to spending good money on a quality quartz watch, but this might be a little too excessive IMO.


----------



## Zidane

bovie said:


> Nice, is that the demo one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's the demo. I tried it on at the Atlanta boutique a few weeks back. It's a nice piece. Feels very similar to my Gen-1. Main differences are obviously the dial, ceramic disc in the bezel, the clasp is now engraved and sturdier, and the end links aren't as raised where they meet the case.



scooby said:


> I'm really loving the looks of this one. The dimensions said 45mm but it looks the same as the Gen 2 in this pic. Is the 45mm including the crown? Gret pics! I just wish it wasn't $6000! I'm not at all opposed to spending good money on a quality quartz watch, but this might be a little too excessive IMO.


It ain't cheap, that's for sure.


----------



## oddboy

since this watch launched in conjunction with Solar Impulse solar airplane, i wonder why they didn't make it solar. if it was solar, it would be my perfect watch.


----------



## GTTIME

I can't wait to try this one on.


----------



## caboer

GTTIME said:


> I can't wait to try this one on.


me too.. it's killing me on waiting this to become available..


----------



## BaCaitlin

If the X-33 is going to cost over $6k, it's going to have some competition with the new B50 from Breitling. I think the B50 has an advantage in that the battery is rechargeable.


----------



## snakeeyes

BaCaitlin said:


> If the X-33 is going to cost over $6k, it's going to have some competition with the new B50 from Breitling. I think the B50 has an advantage in that the battery is rechargeable.


true. but the B50 is still a monstorous 46MM and butt fugly.....


----------



## pbv

What about...
Breitling Aerospace Evo.?

Does it compare to the X33 ??


----------



## BaCaitlin

snakeeyes said:


> true. but the B50 is still a monstorous 46MM and butt fugly.....


45mm vs 46mm...not a whole big difference...

w.r.t. looks...maybe ...to you...but not to everyone...



pbv said:


> Does it compare to the X33 ??


Go onto the breitling.com site. They have a short video and specs for the watch...I also think you can upload data into the watch...it's quite impressive...


----------



## caboer

from other forum..
TimeZone : Omega » Omega Trunk Show at Illinois Boutique


----------



## iinsic

Here are some photos I took at the Aventura OB event last month. I did not take any wrist shots, since I did not want to take off my gloves to do so. However, I can confirm that this watch does not "wear" as big as one might expect with its 45mm diameter. It's a very specialized timepiece, so its size is a part of that equation.

That said, I have already decided against something so expensive (not counting the facts that I don't like to wear titanium and prefer smaller watches). I like the original X-33 better ... but I didn't buy one of those, either (and for the same reasons ;-)).

Rob


----------



## oddboy

I was at the boutique shop in Chicago not long ago and they said ETA was now Feb.


----------



## caboer

OMG.. It takes longer and longer and longer...


----------



## Zidane

It takes longer and longer and it keeps growing on me in the meantime!


----------



## bovie

Zidane said:


> It takes longer and longer and it keeps growing on me in the meantime!


Arg... The only thing that I'm a little concerned about is the 20mm bracelet on the 45mm head (sometimes it looks too small to me) but it might make it more comfortable on the other hand.

-Derrick


----------



## jberb55

Zidane said:


> It takes longer and longer and it keeps growing on me in the meantime!


I've a Gen1, Gen2, and the Z-33... The longer and longer this one takes the more and more the B50 grows on me


----------



## Styrius

Here is one:
German Astronaut Alexander Gerst in Space:


__
https://flic.kr/p/15428402075


----------



## iinsic

Styrius said:


> Here is one:
> *German Astronaut Alexander Gerst in Space:
> *
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/15428402075


;-)


----------



## dirkpitt73

I'm hearing Nov delivery is possible from a Tourbillon boutique rep, anyone with pre-orders getting info?


----------



## bovie

dirkpitt73 said:


> I'm hearing Nov delivery is possible from a Tourbillon boutique rep, anyone with pre-orders getting info?


I have a pre order with the Seattle TB, still no news. I'll keep you guys posted.

-Derrick


----------



## ghoststar

I used to waiver between the X-33 and the Breitling Aerospace. But when comparing both watch's new iterations (Skywalker vs. Evo), I prefer the Aerospace hands down. I find the Skywalker to be a terrible design, aesthetically. Looks like a cheap Citizen to me.



caboer said:


> one more...............


----------



## STEELINOX

ghoststar said:


> I used to waiver between the X-33 and the Breitling Aerospace. But when comparing both watch's new iterations (Skywalker vs. Evo), I prefer the Aerospace hands down. I find the Skywalker to be a terrible design, aesthetically. Looks like a cheap Citizen to me.


Gotta love this response:

"Looks like a cheap Citizen to me."

-and like it goes, "everybody's 'got one'."

Back on topic though, I have to say, that both the OMEGA and BREIT are smart looking timepieces...

I especially like the "mission" time fn on the OMEGA. I also like the "BSG look" of the BREIT...


















In the end if I were dump thousands it would prolly need to be on something witha heart, a chronometer or a nice wind up - like this:










Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## iLuveketchup

Looks very Sinn EZM-esque


----------



## GTTIME

Well I am very close to placing an order for one of these. Marriage is a funny thing, my wife says no problem get another watch but like last time deposit the same amount I spend in her savings. She's making out pretty good. 

I really want to see this in person before I jump on it. Going to see my AD Thursday and see when he can get me one to look at.


----------



## refugio

I have completely lost patience for - and interest in - this watch. I'm sure it will be a great watch for some, but not for me...


----------



## bovie

I just cancelled my preorder and switched to a SM300.


----------



## caboer

It is online at Omega website OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 Chronograph 45 mm - Titanium on titanium - 318.90.45.79.01.001
It is a very very very good sign.. Fingers cross.. Hopefully will be available in the next 2 or 3 weeks... Yaaaaayyyyy....


----------



## bovie

caboer said:


> It is online at Omega website OMEGA Watches: Speedmaster Skywalker X-33 Chronograph 45 mm - Titanium on titanium - 318.90.45.79.01.001
> It is a very very very good sign.. Fingers cross.. Hopefully will be available in the next 2 or 3 weeks... Yaaaaayyyyy....


Figures it's only a few days after I dropped my pre order and bought an SM300. Oh We'll I'll wait till it's actually here.


----------



## smarty62

Skywalker in at Omega Boutique Berne. Pics follow.


----------



## smarty62

Quick pics made with my phone. The watch comes in a huge case...








bracelet the same as 1. and 2. Gen.
Still no NASA certification on the back.
Greets, Gerhard


----------



## caboer

placed an order.. hope to get it in 3 weeks... i'll post some pics..


----------



## dirkpitt73

Is that the same box the Z-33 comes in? Hoping non-boutiques get these in the next couple of months. Thanks for the real world pics!


----------



## Hosea

Dear fellows, if anyone can help me to confirm that the bracelet for this new X33 can be fitted to speedmaster apollo XI 45th? The Omega service center in Singapore said it cannot be done because skywalker has 45 mm case, while reguler speedmaster has 42 mm case, so in theory they are right. But i read at hodinkee and ablogtowatch.com, it can be done. I already bought the apollo XI and will be disappointed if it can't be fitted with a bracelet. Please help with information, really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Hosea

To Cabour,
If you already get the watch, i will be very thankful if you can help to ask the dealer/boutique staff to try attach the bracelet to a regular speedy (3570.50). That will confirm if the bracelet can fit or not. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ray8

Do you know if the display can blanked out? Having played with the watch at the boutique and on the IPad app, I have found no way to do this other than the power saving mode where the hands all go to 12 o' clock.


----------



## GTTIME

Hosea said:


> Dear fellows, if anyone can help me to confirm that the bracelet for this new X33 can be fitted to speedmaster apollo XI 45th? The Omega service center in Singapore said it cannot be done because skywalker has 45 mm case, while reguler speedmaster has 42 mm case, so in theory they are right. But i read at hodinkee and ablogtowatch.com, it can be done. I already bought the apollo XI and will be disappointed if it can't be fitted with a bracelet. Please help with information, really appreciate. Thanks


I believe that it does fit. My AD tried on the x-33 and he says it wears much smaller than the 45 mm listed by omega.

I am either buying the bracelet or the x-33 to get the bracelet.


----------



## Hosea

GTTime, thank you for the encouragement. I guess there is still a hope. I will wait for the new X33 to be available at boutique here to try myself, or wait until one of TZ fellows try it themself. The price of this bracelet is no less than USD 1500, so it will be a PITA if it useless. Cheers!


----------



## groot64

I did try the Skywalker X-33 today.
The alignment of the second hand was not correct.
I am very disapointed.
They have to send it back. i did not buy it.

The watch is very nice and the alarm sound is loud.
I really want this watch. But the alignment should be perfect for 4390,00 euros.


----------



## bovie

Agreed on the hand alignment. I've seen a couple of Z33's and the hands were perfect.


----------



## groot64

I have seen some z-33s with misalignment. So i am afraid to order one. You must pay 20% to order.
and if there is a misalignment you have a problem.
The skywalker was ordered by the AD it self. So i did not have to pay 20%. Maybe Omega can fix it and send it to an other shop.


----------



## ElGreco

For me it looks a little bit like a Sinn. Which isn't bad at all!


----------



## dirkpitt73

In case you haven't seen it, the cool and insanely complicated :-d instructions are online: http://www.omegawatches.com/fileadmin/basic_functions/Guide_318-90-45-79-01-001_English.pdf

I'm going to need to set aside some time to study this beast, some cool examples of non-space use cases given.


----------



## wemedge

dirkpitt73 said:


> In case you haven't seen it, the cool and insanely complicated :-d instructions are online: http://www.omegawatches.com/fileadmin/basic_functions/Guide_318-90-45-79-01-001_English.pdf
> 
> I'm going to need to set aside some time to study this beast, some cool examples of non-space use cases given.


Thank you for posting that. The MET and PET functions seem to great day-to-day applications- cinched the Skywalker for me.

wemedge


----------



## caboer

dirkpitt73 said:


> In case you haven't seen it, the cool and insanely complicated :-d instructions are online: http://www.omegawatches.com/fileadmin/basic_functions/Guide_318-90-45-79-01-001_English.pdf
> 
> I'm going to need to set aside some time to study this beast, some cool examples of non-space use cases given.


Thanks so much! Will study this as well..


----------



## stevenw

Just received my x33 today. Major problem no manual & none online, would anyone have any idea where to get one.

The omega boutique says it will arrive sometime. They send me to numerous links which do not have information on time setting

So frustrating


----------



## groot64

The above link works fine for me.
Otherwise go to the omega site and go for the skywalker X-33 and click on basic functions. That is the manual.
If you have an iPad then you can download a working App of te skywalker x-33 with manual. works great.

Did you check the alignment of the seconds hand. is it exactly on the minute markers?


----------



## caboer

stevenw said:


> Just received my x33 today. Major problem no manual & none online, would anyone have any idea where to get one.
> 
> The omega boutique says it will arrive sometime. They send me to numerous links which do not have information on time setting
> 
> So frustrating


could you please post some photos?
thanks


----------



## stevenw

Just a quick photo from my phone before work.

I managed to download the app for a borrowed ipad (am a android user now).

Great night visibility


----------



## GTTIME

Hosea said:


> GTTime, thank you for the encouragement. I guess there is still a hope. I will wait for the new X33 to be available at boutique here to try myself, or wait until one of TZ fellows try it themself. The price of this bracelet is no less than USD 1500, so it will be a PITA if it useless. Cheers!


Ofrei just quoted me $1,769.


----------



## mwilson122

New WUS member with a new X-33 saying hello... I never cared for the bracelet, so as soon as my AD called me in to pick up mine today, I replaced it with an Omega NATO strap. I personally prefer both the wear and the look.


----------



## MIKEMD

Congratulations on your fantastic new X-33. I'm anxiously awaiting mine to arrive at my AD. The NATO strap looks great. Is the lug width 22mm? Also, any idea if the digital display can be turned off other than going into power save mode? Also, can date format be changed to U.S. format mm/dd/you?


----------



## Hosea

As expected, it ain't cheap. But no problem for me as long as I'm sure it will fit. Waiting patiently...


----------



## caboer

Me too waiting patiently...


----------



## groot64

MIKEMD said:


> Congratulations on your fantastic new X-33. I'm anxiously awaiting mine to arrive at my AD. The NATO strap looks great. Is the lug width 22mm? Also, any idea if the digital display can be turned off other than going into power save mode? Also, can date format be changed to U.S. format mm/dd/you?


Lug width is 20 mm. After 5 hours lcd display is out. date format only dd/mm/yyyy.


----------



## Ray8

Can you confirm that the lcd display turns off after 5 hours, the online manual says the watch goes into standby mode after 5 days.


----------



## mwilson122

I don't know about the lug width, as I got the NATO at Omega. It must be standard, as they only had one NATO width, whatever that means. They also gave me the NATO at no charge, so that was nice of them.

The display does not go off after 5 hours. So far I haven't figured out a way to turn it off, as I was too lazy to read the manual. Also, the date seems to be in the dd mm yy format with no apparent way to change it. However, being a professional watch, this date locale makes sense.


----------



## groot64

Ray8 said:


> Can you confirm that the lcd display turns off after 5 hours, the online manual says the watch goes into standby mode after 5 days.


Sorry my mistake. It is 5 days. To bad.


----------



## refugio

mwilson122 said:


> The display does not go off after 5 hours. So far I haven't figured out a way to turn it off, as I was too lazy to read the manual.


I just read the manual and there is NO mention of a button combination to turn the digital display off. I've been asking about this feature for almost a year and getting various responses, but since I've lost interest in this type of tool watch (since I now wear a Microsoft Fitness Band on my right wrist) it won't affect my purchase.

One feature I did appreciate is the new Favorite function. It always bugged me that the caliber 1666 only had MET quick access (AND had MET in the button sequence!), so this is a nice touch. But holy cow, there's some complex functionality in the Skywalker - there are 2 charts in the manual for the total of 7 different alarm sequences!


----------



## MIKEMD

Arrived yesterday after a long wait since April. Initial thoughts, fantastic watch and worth the wait. Since I've never owned an X-33, there's a lot to learn, but it comes pretty easily if taken in small steps. Quality is superb, super light, wears like 43mm, not 45mm. Amazingly loud alarm! Negative display tough to read at certain angles and in certain lighting conditions, but backlight takes care of that. Digital display cannot be turned off. Watch goes into power save mode after 5 days of no buttons pushed. Date format only in dd/mm/yy. No 12-hour time format option for digital time. All to be expected for this highly specialized tool watch. Only minor issue is minute hand is a hair off the minute markers, but not offensive. Second hand is dead on. For those of you who are waiting for yours, you will not be disappointed. Cheers!


----------



## TAKUYA

Congrats guys! My ad just texted&#8230; I gotta go to try it on within this week. it looks interesting to me


----------



## dirkpitt73

Since this baby has finally made it into the hands of real customers, would love some feedback from those lucky few on the visibility / readability of the dark LCDs from various angles? That's one thing that is concerning me. I'm not a fan of negative LCDs in general (too dark) but if it's legible from all angles, that would be a good trade-off. Also, if anyone can spare the time to post a quick video to YouTube of scrolling through the functions, that would be awesome!


----------



## mwilson122

dirkpitt73 said:


> Since this baby has finally made it into the hands of real customers, would love some feedback from those lucky few on the visibility / readability of the dark LCDs from various angles? That's one thing that is concerning me. I'm not a fan of negative LCDs in general (too dark) but if it's legible from all angles, that would be a good trade-off. Also, if anyone can spare the time to post a quick video to YouTube of scrolling through the functions, that would be awesome!


The negative display concerned me at fist too, not being a fan of its readability. However, after spending some time with the watch, I have to say it's absolutely brilliantly designed - the black background, coupled with the lesser readability of negative display from most angles make the analog reading much, much more easy and accurate, especially with the white hands. More so than the gen 2 that I also had. And, when the digital information is actually needed, from the right angle it's quite visible. So it offers the best of both worlds in my opinion.


----------



## groot64

The alarm sound options are much better than the Breitling Cockpit B-50 and the Chronospace Military.
Both Breitlings are new models and i have tested them yesterday. They are great watches.
The sound of the Omega Skywalker and Chronospace Military is very loud. The B-50 is not loud. The B-50 has vibration and very good adjustable lume.
The Breitlings only have 2 alarm options with timer.
The Omega has 6 alarm options with timer and different alarm tones and has the best readability of the dial.

The Omega is my favorite. hopefully after two watches with misalignment of the hands, there is coming one with perfect aligment for me soon.


----------



## wemedge

For those who don't live near an Omega boutique or AD, what are one's options?

I may be moving to Vermont soon, and am wondering if I should order one through and AD here in Toronto while I'm here or wait until I'm in VT and try to find an AD out of state that will ship it to me. I'm hesitant about ordering through and AD in Toronto because my move may come in early January, and the AD I went to here (Royal Versailles) has to order one in, none in stock-not too convenient if it gets here while I'm gone.

Any suggestions or similar experiences? This is not so much about trying to get the best price (although that would be nice), but the best way to go about ordering the watch. As per forum rules, I'm not asking for AD recommendations on the thread. Just trying to get an idea of how the heck to get one through authorized channels if I'm not living near an AD or Omega boutique. Or maybe just wait until one shows up on WUS.

thanks,
wemedge


----------



## groot64

wemedge said:


> For those who don't live near an Omega boutique or AD, what are one's options?
> 
> I may be moving to Vermont soon, and am wondering if I should order one through and AD here in Toronto while I'm here or wait until I'm in VT and try to find an AD out of state that will ship it to me. I'm hesitant about ordering through and AD in Toronto because my move may come in early January, and the AD I went to here (Royal Versailles) has to order one in, none in stock-not too convenient if it gets here while I'm gone.
> 
> Any suggestions or similar experiences? This is not so much about trying to get the best price (although that would be nice), but the best way to go about ordering the watch. As per forum rules, I'm not asking for AD recommendations on the thread. Just trying to get an idea of how the heck to get one through authorized channels if I'm not living near an AD or Omega boutique. Or maybe just wait until one shows up on WUS.
> 
> thanks,
> wemedge


Check chrono24 site good watch site. Official ADs are using it.
i always should go in person to the AD to check the watch, if the alignment is perfect.
if its not, they can send it back. Otherwise it is your problem to get it back to the AD and make him send it back.
in the mean time your money is out of your pocket.

The watch is great and at the moment the best ana-digi IMO


----------



## wemedge

groot64 said:


> Check chrono24 site good watch site. Official ADs are using it.
> i always should go in person to the AD to check the watch, if the alignment is perfect.
> if its not, they can send it back. Otherwise it is your problem to get it back to the AD and make him send it back.
> in the mean time your money is out of your pocket.
> 
> The watch is great and at the moment the best ana-digi IMO


Yes, I would certainly like to be able to check it out in person first, thanks for the info.

wemedge


----------



## dirkpitt73

I finally got to see one in the metal, a friend got his earlier this week and was kind enough to let me play. Loved it in person. The negative display is a little tough to read at an angle, but you can at least see the time clearly and then focus when needing to use functions. It's got a lot of features, took some manual reading and rereading just to set one of the many alarms, but I eventually got the hang of it. The pushers have a solid feel and click when engaged. Backlight very clear. Alarm louder than my Casios, can't compare to previous gen. Ultimately, this is an over engineered tool watch with a cult following - very few people actually need the many functions but it's cool to have them and the watch and bracelet is obviously very high quality and feels great. Hoping non boutiques get these soon. BTW, I thought it was cool that you can set the alarm for apparently YEARS in the future. Lots of menus and sub menus to learn on this one, makes a G-shock or Aerospace look like child's play.


----------



## groot64

mwilson122 said:


> New WUS member with a new X-33 saying hello... I never cared for the bracelet, so as soon as my AD called me in to pick up mine today, I replaced it with an Omega NATO strap. I personally prefer both the wear and the look.
> View attachment 2226754


Is this the 19-20 mm, 031ZSZ002041 or the 21-22 mm 031ZSZ002049?


----------



## mikeymoto

Can anyone who's gotten one measure and share the overall length, lug tip to lug tip?


----------



## dirkpitt73

Nice writeup with details on ESA testing and more: http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-121514a-omega-x33-skywalker-speedmaster.html


----------



## webvan

Thanks for the previews, has anyone seen a PDF manual? The alarm tones are intriguing! Apparently the display can't be blanked out manually like on the X-33 G1/G2 ?


----------



## zetanton

Nice. My only concern is it looks like the design causes the analog hands to obscure the LCD displays.


----------



## mwilson122

webvan said:


> Thanks for the previews, has anyone seen a PDF manual? The alarm tones are intriguing! Apparently the display can't be blanked out manually like on the X-33 G1/G2 ?


Here you go:

View attachment Guide_318-90-45-79-01-001_English.pdf


----------



## webvan

Thanks, the trip planning examples are quite interesting ;-)

So there doesn't appear to be a way to force standby mode (no display) indeed, that's odd since the G1/G2 have that feature.


----------



## 10:10:31 28

webvan said:


> Thanks, the trip planning examples are quite interesting ;-)
> 
> So there doesn't appear to be a way to force standby mode (no display) indeed, that's odd since the G1/G2 have that feature.


You also can't change the date format from D/M/Y which is an odd thing to leave off a digital watch, especially one of this complexity let alone price.


----------



## GTTIME

10:10:31 28 said:


> You also can't change the date format from D/M/Y which is an odd thing to leave off a digital watch, especially one of this complexity let alone price.


The date format was actually the deal breaker for me. I know it's how most of the world does it but it would always confuse me to that least annoy me.


----------



## svorkoetter

GTTIME said:


> The date format was actually the deal breaker for me.


Agreed (well, that, and the price).

The one correct date format is YYYY-MM-DD. It is in the same order that we write times (hh:mm:ss) or numbers (..., 100's, 10's, 1's). The most significant thing comes first, followed by the next most significant, and so on. It makes the most sense, and (wearing my software developer hat), is easily sortable.

Writing dates as D/M/Y or M/D/Y makes about as much sense as writing times as ss:mm:hh or mm:ss:hh.


----------



## 10:10:31 28

If someone asked me what the date was today I would say "December 18th, 2014" which corresponds to M/D/Y. Would people state that differently outside the US? I guess the new X-33 would make more sense if it were not sold in the US as it seems to be a Eurocentric design from the lack of NASA certification right down to the date format. I just don't understand why the date format cannot be changed as it could with previous X-33 generations as well as the Z-33. I don't know if I should cancel it. Every time I would look at the date I would have to consciously juxtapose the numbers and I'm not thrilled about the lack of a blackout function either. It's not like it can be updated with new firmware.


----------



## bensinep

I also was surprised that there's no quick way to swap the hand between time 1 and time 2. Especially considering the travel planning example they have in the manual... travelling from Switzerland to New York. You'd think one of the things you'd do on landing is swap the hands to show local time!


----------



## CMC

> If someone asked me what the date was today I would say "December 18th, 2014" which corresponds to M/D/Y. Would people state that differently outside the US?


For work I am used to reading dates as YYYYMMDD, but if asked the question I would reply "18th December, 2014".

I also disagree with dd-mm-yy making as little sense as ss:mm:hh, because it is not unrelastic or uncommon that someone might ask the time (need to know the time) and not have a clue which hour or minute it was, let alone second. Therefore give them the most important info first (the hour). However it is pretty rare that someone will ask the date not knowing what month it is, let alone what year, therefore these can be left until the end.

Certainly my current watch gives dd-mm-yy and I (very rarely)need to read past the first set.

This is of course just my own opinions and thoughts and I am not saying I am stating a correct scientific/etiquette rule.


----------



## gaijin

10:10:31 28 said:


> If someone asked me what the date was today I would say "December 18th, 2014" which corresponds to M/D/Y. Would people state that differently outside the US? I guess the new X-33 would make more sense if it were not sold in the US as it seems to be a Eurocentric design from the lack of NASA certification right down to the date format. I just don't understand why the date format cannot be changed as it could with previous X-33 generations as well as the Z-33. I don't know if I should cancel it. Every time I would look at the date I would have to consciously juxtapose the numbers and I'm not thrilled about the lack of a blackout function either. It's not like it can be updated with new firmware.


The US military has been standardized on DD MMM YYYY (e.g. 18DEC2014) for at least 45 years. Considering the obvious target of US military users, the date format of the 2014 X-33 does not surprise me - or strike me as being at all "a Eurocentric design."

HTH


----------



## 10:10:31 28

gaijin said:


> The US military has been standardized on DD MMM YYYY (e.g. 18DEC2014) for at least 45 years. Considering the obvious target of US military users, the date format of the 2014 X-33 does not surprise me - or strike me as being at all "a Eurocentric design."
> 
> HTH


Seems to me the obvious target is European astronauts. I don't see it being marketed to the US Military at all unlike the previous versions. It has been flight qualified by the ESA and uses their patents for the Phase Elapsed Time. I wonder why it was not also flight qualified by NASA then? It was originally thought the many delays were due to this but it didn't pan out that way.


----------



## gaijin

10:10:31 28 said:


> Seems to me the obvious target is European astronauts. I don't see it being marketed to the US Military at all unlike the previous versions. It has been flight qualified by the ESA and uses their patents for the Phase Elapsed Time. I wonder why it was not also flight qualified by NASA then? It was originally thought the many delays were due to this but it didn't pan out that way.


I certainly did not mean to imply that the ONLY military market was US - only that the ddmmyyyy date format alone did not make it "Eurocentric" as the US military uses that date format as well, and has for decades.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Elmo151

mikeymoto said:


> Can anyone who's gotten one measure and share the overall length, lug tip to lug tip?


same question !!


----------



## groot64

Elmo151 said:


> same question !!


48mm. Measure from picture. First measure lug width 20mm. Calculating after this is simpel.


----------



## HugoSon

Omega Store in Las Vegas has one.


----------



## smarty62

X33 Skywalker Solar Impulse LE


----------



## hidden by leaves

smarty62 said:


> X33 Skywalker Solar Impulse LE


Nice looking watch. Shame though that through three generations of these watches that Omega still can't get the hand alignment right - or at least it's still hit and miss. (I'm referring to the minute hand - I've given up on seconds hands!)


----------



## sy4ce

Will that strap be available retail?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## GTTIME

What's the retail on the LE?


----------



## smarty62

This watch is available only with this NATO strap.
Not separate available. Retail is CHF 5300.


----------

